# 2010/3/14 meetup with Bryon Katie



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive been an active member in a meetup group for Social Anxiety.
its called Social Anxiety Busters in Orange County, CA.

in March 14, 2010, the host organizer has invited Byron Katie to speak with us. She created "The Work". I've listen to the audio-book of "Loving What Is: The Work", and I have doing it since December.

link: www.Thework.com

Im very excited and can't wait.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TorLin said:


> Im very excited and can't wait.


its with you


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

TorLin said:


> Ive been an active member in a meetup group for Social Anxiety.
> its called Social Anxiety Busters in Orange County, CA.
> 
> in March 14, 2010, the host organizer has invited Byron Katie to speak with us. She created "The Work". I've listen to the audio-book of "Loving What Is: The Work", and I have doing it since December.
> ...


I live near orange county and I would love to see Byron Katie in person. I'm like half way through listening to her inner awakening series and I absolutely love what she is saying and what I'm doing because of her. Did she actually confirm the event or are you still waiting for a response from her?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

n1kkuh said:


> I live near orange county and I would love to see Byron Katie in person. I'm like half way through listening to her inner awakening series and I absolutely love what she is saying and what I'm doing because of her. Did she actually confirm the event or are you still waiting for a response from her?


its confirmed long time ago in 2009.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

TorLin said:


> its confirmed long time ago in 2009.


cool, I noticed that her website mentions nothing of it though.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

n1kkuh said:


> cool, I noticed that her website mentions nothing of it though.


cause its a private meeting.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice! Let us know how it goes TorLin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just a few more hours. 
im excited to meet with Byron Katie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

66 people !


----------



## Clementin (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi I know this is a really long time ago, but how did the meeting with Byron Katie go? I have just started doing The Work and feel optimistic at the moment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Clementin said:


> Hi I know this is a really long time ago, but how did the meeting with Byron Katie go? I have just started doing The Work and feel optimistic at the moment.


 According to their profile the OP hasn't been online since 2013 so I doubt you will receive a response.


----------



## Clementin (Aug 25, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> According to their profile the OP hasn't been online since 2013 so I doubt you will receive a response.


Oh, thanks. If anyone else in here has experience with The Work I would love to hear it


----------

